

Show HN: My web+mobile app - Travel memories;collaborative,safe,easy - hashpipe

A mobile+web app that helps you(+other trip members) capture travel memories (collaboratively) and share a beautiful experience safely &#38; quickly.<p>http://blog.banjarey.com/2012/08/what-are-we-building-in-5-points/<p>1 - Works on-the-go - never miss a checkin, a photo, video or an activity that you did.<p>2 - Built for groups - Everyone collaborates on building the entire trip experience.<p>3 - Privacy. Easy sharing. Trip members can share with anyone - only that particular trip member's items are viewable.<p>Appreciate and Questions, Comments, feedback
======
hashpipe
If anybody is interested in taking our iPhone app for a test drive, then do
signup here at <http://www.banjarey.com> and please let us know your iPhone
UDID. Priority guaranteed !

------
adam-_-
I recommend turning this into a landing page to collect email addresses of
potential customers/users.

~~~
hashpipe
Thanks Adam. A bit wrong on my part to link it inappropriately. Changed !

